# bacon and surrounding counties



## evan gourley (Nov 8, 2009)

i killed a really nice 8 last sunday but his neck was minimally swollen and the tarsals werent black a bit-i have heard a cuople of guys seeing bucks chasing but this one showed no sign of rutting-whats up?anybody else seeing them chase?


----------



## fellybbob (Nov 20, 2009)

Zero rut in my area ware co.


----------

